# Schibboleths British Shorthair - Silver tabby/spotted



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

My first cat came from Thailand, a real Felis Bengalensis,
and my second cat was a British Blue from Sweden. 

I started breeding silver tabbies in 1976,
and my heart belongs to this beautiful colour variety, of which 
I have bred both European Shorthairs, British Shorthairs
and Exotics. 

I have been a breeder since 1975, and until today I have had
53 litters totalling 221 kittens, whereof 137 British Shorthairs
and 84 Exotics/Persians.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

oh oh oh I LOVE British Shorthairs... please post pics!!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

pics! please


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

:lol: I have put many photo in : Cat Photo site :lol: 
You can see many of my cat's


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Your cats are GORGEOUS! I want Aniscat - she's so adorable!

Ems x


----------

